# Takanini, auckland



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi all 


My husband is in talks with a company based in Takanini Auckland. Anyone that can shed some light on the location or nice areas within a short drive would be great. 
We would be looking to rent for a short while and we also need schools for our two children aged 6 and nearly 3. 

Thank you I'm advice I have searched threads but they are all dated and I know locations reputations can change within a short period of time.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sasandougjohnston said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> My husband is in talks with a company based in Takanini Auckland. Anyone that can shed some light on the location or nice areas within a short drive would be great.
> ...


Hi there
Takanini itself is not a fantastic area, but there are some good places round it. 

There's a lovely little town called Clevedon that is to the east, and Totara Park is just to the north. Also look at Whitford, and (more Auckland suburb-like), Howick is just over half an hour away via Whitford (I'd go that route to miss SH1 in rush-hour. (PS Clevedon & Whitford can be expensive, as they are still 'country'. Still about 30 mins away is Beachlands - and it's on the beach!)


----------



## Sasandougjohnston (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi Top cat 

Thank you I will have a good look at those areas once kids are in bed. Need to look at out goings rent etc what I thought was going to e a very long process ie a year seems that if we wants it to could move quicker but I'm not sure I'm ready for it ( not cold feet just my sensible money head ) the guy my husband has been talking to asks can he be there by oct this year and said once he has his formal job offer visas in his words will be a doddel . 

Sarah  :-s :-o


----------

